# I'm gonna start showing.



## Rabbit Lover02 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok, I got an unpedigreed Mini Lop thinking it was a Holland Lop. Now I'm just gonna keep it as a pet, but I'm gonna get a pair of pedigreed show quaility Holland Lops to breed and show. I'm gonna become a member of the ARBA and compete in sanctioned shows. And I have a few questions.

- What do you have to do when its your bunnies turn at the show?
- What should I wear?
- Any show suggestions?
- What are the most important rules?

They word the rules so complecatingly on the website :banghead .
I live in South-west VA.

Thanks,
RL02 :big wink:


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 26, 2013)

Rabbit Lover02 said:


> Ok, I got an unpedigreed Mini Lop thinking it was a Holland Lop. Now I'm just gonna keep it as a pet, but I'm gonna get a pair of pedigreed show quaility Holland Lops to breed and show. I'm gonna become a member of the ARBA and compete in sanctioned shows. And I have a few questions.
> 
> - What do you have to do when its your bunnies turn at the show?
> - What should I wear?
> ...



1. you put them in small cages on the judging table and the judge will take them out when it is their turn.
2. Jeans and a light blue or white button up shirt would be fine. Some people use aprons which can be useful to carry things.
3. You are close to where the National Convention but I would suggest just going there to learn and not actually show anything. It might be to stressful for a first timer.
4. Be respectful and friendly. Don't bring sick or aggressive bunnies. Judges like it when the rabbit's nails are trimmed.

Also, you can show an unpedigreed rabbit. You would only need a pedigree to register your rabbit which you don't have to do if you don't want to.

I hope this helped.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 26, 2013)

When the show calls for your breed (either by yelling or loudspeaker) you will get to the table. For Hollands they will usually call for broken sr bucks first, then sr does, jr bucks, and jr does in order(All the 1st place rabbits stay on the table). These classes are very large in texas and sometimes theres over 10 rabbits in one class. Once they have picked all the 1st places in brokens they will pick Best of Variety (BOV) and Best Opposite of Variety (BOSV) which also stay up on the table and the rabbits that didnt get chosen out of the four go back with the owner. Then the judge evaluates all the Solids in the same order. Once they have picked BOV and BOSV for both solid and broken then they pick best of breed and best opposite of breed. The judge will repose all the rabbits before picking and maybe give a small speech. Advice: You most likely wont get the comment card back for BOB or BOSB. When your rabbit is on the table whatever you do do not give the judge any hint which rabbit is yours. They are not to know because this can lead to bias. 

You can wear whatever you like. I like wearing a scrub top sometimes because I dont have to get my shirts dirty or torn because of sharp bunny nails. 

Fill out your cards and form before hand. It saves alot of time before the show to come ready to enter and pay. The club should have an entry form available on their website. If not ARBA makes forms that you can buy.

one rule that I learned you cant enter a rabbit in a lower age class than what they really are but you can move them up a class. Ex: An intermediate doe can be put into a senior class but they cannot be put into a junior class. Im sure there are other rules I just can think of them right now.


----------



## majorv (Aug 26, 2013)

Make sure you have a Standard of Perfection and get to know the standards for your breed. Listen to the judge when he's commenting on your rabbit because the comment takers don't usually write much of it down on the card. Get to know the other breeders you show with....oh, and have fun! :wink


----------



## Rabbit Lover02 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody.

Its so exciting to think I might acctually compete against a whole bunch of people!


----------



## flemish giant (Aug 26, 2013)

Good luck with showing! I thought about showing but there's not much to it. I show sheep and you have to build muscle and you actually have to brace and walk in the ring.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, do you breed? Theres a lot to that. I think there is a lot of things you have to do in order to get the perfect show rabbit.


----------



## majorv (Aug 27, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> Good luck with showing! I thought about showing but there's not much to it. I show sheep and you have to build muscle and you actually have to brace and walk in the ring.


 
LOL, that's partly true! Showing goats and sheep takes more effort, but to have good show rabbits takes work, too...just a different kind of work. :wink


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Rabbit Lover02 said:


> Ok, I got an unpedigreed Mini Lop thinking it was a Holland Lop. Now I'm just gonna keep it as a pet, but I'm gonna get a pair of pedigreed show quaility Holland Lops to breed and show. I'm gonna become a member of the ARBA and compete in sanctioned shows. And I have a few questions.
> 
> - What do you have to do when its your bunnies turn at the show? You put them in small cages, or boxes and wait for the judge to take your rabbit out to judge its type
> - What should I wear? I usually wear a sweatshirt and jeans for some shows. and shorts and a t shirt for the warmer months
> ...


Good luck! Showing is an awesome and fun experience! Plus you get to hang out with the best people in the world! :wiggle


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 27, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> Good luck with showing! I thought about showing but there's not much to it. I show sheep and you have to build muscle and you actually have to brace and walk in the ring.



You may not have to walk the rabbits around the ring, but showing rabbits is unimaginably competitive! Especially in this case, in reference to Holland Lops. It takes years, often decades, of work to be consistently successfully in the most competitive breeds...and even less common breeds come with their own challenges.

This is coming from someone who rides, works and shows horses too. At the end of the day, the hard labor I put into my rabbits is comparable to what I put into the horses.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 29, 2013)

My suggestion would be to go to an ARBA sanctioned show just to watch a time or two before actually showing. Ask questions of breeders and watch what they do when the breed is called to the table. Some breeds go in alphabetical order by color, and generally sr bucks go up first( if I remember correctly)

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

